# Black Cat Missing



## Bonnie-Feletar (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi there,

My black cat called alonzo has gone missing in Langside area-Millbrae Crescent on the 24th august early morning. He is a bit unwell at the moment and weak and has a bald patch on his neck and paw. He was not allowed at side yet somehow managed to sneak however he usually does not go far, making it weird how we cannot find him.He is fully black, very friendly and a big cat. He may under a bush so if anyone finds him please let me know.

Please do not hesitate to contact: 07800504070


----------



## Bonnie-Feletar (Aug 12, 2016)

Just to let anyone know a neighbour has found him!


----------

